# Swedish: plural av teve/ TV/ tv



## pigg

Teve/ TV/ tv är förkortningar av television, men vad är plural av teve/ TV/ tv?

Tack på förhand!


----------



## Tjahzi

Det här är verkligen en öppen fråga. I skrift kanske man kan komma undan med bara _TV_. Annars finns ju _TV:ar_, vilket nog är standard i talspråk (['teːvear]). Annars finns alltid det säkra, men obekvämt långa, "TV-apparater". Vissa engelskinfluerade hade kanske försökt med "TVs" (['teːveːs]), men detta hör nog till ovanligheterna och många talare hade nog reagerat på en sån form.

Sammanfattningsvis vet jag inte, men det finns flertalet alternativ.


----------



## Lars H

Hej

TV som "television" är alltid singular.

TV som "TV-apparat" är som Tjahzi påpekar inte helt enkelt. Jag skulle använda:

Skriftspråk: "Båda våra TV/TV-apparater (eller "apparater" om sammanhanget "TV" är givet) är inkopplade". "TV:ar" är fullt begripligt, men jag skulle inte skriva så.
Talspråk: "Båda tevear/tevearna är inkopplade".

Men det är inte lätt att säga vad som är rätt eller fel...


----------



## Sweetpanda

Hejsan,

"TV:ar" är något jag personligen aldrig skulle använda ens i talspråk. Jag vet inte vad läroböckerna har att säga om det hela, men vi säger ju inte "CD:ar" eller "LP:ar".

"TV-apparater" är den enda pluralisform av TV som jag någonsin har hört.


----------



## Alatius

Sweetpanda said:


> ...men vi säger ju inte "CD:ar" eller "LP:ar".


Gör vi inte? Sök på Google efter "CD:ar" (med språk satt till svenska). Du kanske blir förvånad. 

Jag kan dock hålla med om att det inte känns lika smidigt och självklart som t.ex. "DVD:er".


----------



## Tjahzi

Heh, måste säga att jag också reagerade på att vi inte skulle säga "CD:ar". Även om det känns lite konstigt hade jag nog föredragit det före _CD-skivor_ och jag har definitivt hört det.

Dock skulle jag även säga att i fallet med CD och LP är det vanligare (och låter mer ok i mina öron) att slänga på ett _s_ som pluralform. Kanske eftersom dessa ord är nyare lån och därför känn med engelska? 

_Jag har massor av CD:s och LP:s hemma (och två TV:ar __)._


----------



## Sweetpanda

Alatius said:


> Gör vi inte? Sök på Google efter "CD:ar" (med språk satt till svenska). Du kanske blir förvånad.



Google-sökningar med språk satt till svenska:

CD:ar - 2910
CD-skivor - 1 490 000


----------



## Lars H

Sweetpanda said:


> Google-sökningar med språk satt till svenska:
> 
> CD:ar - 2910
> CD-skivor - 1 490 000



Sidor på svenska, från Sverige, blir 979 resp. 1 370 000.
Om man inte orkar skriva "CD-skivor", så är det väl bättre att bara skriva "CD".

I flertalet fall när man skriver det är risken för förväxling med t ex "Corps Diplomatique" och annat som förkortas på samma sätt väldigt liten.


----------



## AutumnOwl

pigg said:


> Teve/ TV/ tv är förkortningar av television, men vad är plural av teve/ TV/ tv?


Enligt SAOL tv:ar eller tevear, alternativ pluralform tv-apparater.


----------

